# Hier dürft ihr euch nocheinmal so richtig freuen!



## Phyraxos (1. Juli 2008)

Ja, zugegeben, kein sinnvoller Thread zum diskutieren, beantworten und co......

ABER HALLO, DIABLO III wurde angekündigt! Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich es immer noch nicht fassen. Was haben wir drauf gewartet. Knapp 8 Jahre her, seitdem LoD raus kam. Echt Genial, mehr fällt mir derzeit nicht ein und so geht es mir seit Samstag Mittag als mir der Live-Stream der WWI08 diesen legendären Momemt bescherte. Tobt euch aus und lasst alles raus, was geht !!!

Ein " Schreit euch die Seele aus dem Leib " Thread, mal was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *mehr als freu* *gröl* *aufwach und bemerk, dass es KEIN Traum ist*

An die, die sagen, es sei doch nur ein Spiel, was soll der ganze Aufstand..... NOES, ist echt nicht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also gogo, zeigt was die Diablo Community zu bieten hat !


----------

